# Mounting Tite-Lok rod holder on new boat



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Does everyone mount rod holder with bolts/nuts/washers or can you use sheet metal screws if the gunwale is thick enough? I'm mounting four individual Tite-Lok rod holders with the standard square plates with four holes.

Signed,
Nervous about drilling my new Lowe FM175DC


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

I'd highly recommend a Titelok 3" x 4" surface plate and a triple mount that will handle 3 (or even 4) tubes per side. Far fewer holes to drill and the "triple" is perfectly spaced. It comes off in seconds. Mount with ss bolts, ss fender washers, and ss nylock nuts. JMO. Here's a pic from my boat.

Tim


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Use nuts and bolts. I would even go a step further and use a plywood back plate (I always do), mainly because people like to use the rod holders as handles and something to hold on to when the lake gets bumpy (until I ask them not to).

You only live a couple miles from me. If you need a hand installing them, gimme a call and I'll come over and help out. Send me a pm if you want my number.


I won't have a problem drilling holes in your new boat.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

You'll need four each 1/4"-20 x 1" stainless flathead screws, flat washer, lock washer and nut (or you could use a nylock nut) per rodholder. I had some 2.5" x 2.5" x .06" thk stainless backing plates made up for mine. They don't appear to be going anywhere for a long time.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Bought 4 single Tite-Lok rod holders from Rodmakers today; the $50 variety with the "deluxe" spring loaded adjustment screw. The seem extremely sturdy. I had previously used the Cableas/Scotty tough plastic type, but if I have to drill holes in a new boat, I wanted to make sure I wouldn't have to replace them. The Tite-loks seem to meet my need.

Het, thanks for the offer. I'm handy with tools, just timid about drilling new boat. I'll follow the suggestion of you and my fishing partner, Seaturd, and beef up the back side to make rigid and sturdy. I'll get some 1/4-20 stainless screws nuts, washers and some form of backing. 

I will take me another week to figure out where to mount the holders since I'm planning to add a front curtain/top that Lowe conveniently sells and I'm not sure where the support will be! However, I figure one goes near my elbow while sitting at console, one across from it and two about inline with the back seat pedestals. Guess you can always reach around the posts for the canvas top aye. I'll probably add the 5th and 6th further back when I can trust myself to not get strangled by a braid birdnest.

Anyone care to show a few pics of a 17' or 18' deep V boat with rod holder locations or offer advice? The triples that were shown earlier are nice but I'm not sure I want two holders in front and two triples in the back.

Thanks to all for help, support, and advice! OGF is great.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Don't worry, after one drills the first hole it gets easier & easier.  

But, if you can use bolts they are much better.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Nikster said:


> Don't worry, after one drills the first hole it gets easier & easier.
> 
> But, if you can use bolts they are much better.


After being warned to use bolts and backing material by respected OGF'ers, I do not plan to have nightmares of a chunk of .100" sheet metal and screws pulling out of my shiny new gunwale along with my trolling rig!


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Drill away! As stated the more backing you provide the better. Be sure to use locking nuts of some design. I also put a line of clear boat caulk on the bottom of plate prior to tightening it up. As I tightened it spread to the edges and makes a neat looking install keeping moisture and dirt from getting under the plate. (nothing major but makes for a better looking install).


----------

